# DAS-6 Pro Plus vs. Vertool DAS 21E



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Guys..

My first post on here, feels like on a stage talking to hundreds of people!

Right, let me get straight to my question...

I'm finally getting close to making my decision as to what DA Polishing Machine to go for, and its out of the; DAS-6 Pro Plus and the Vertool DAS 21E.

So, I need help on deciding which one is the best one for a newbie to the game to go for...

If anyone has either these machines please advise and do share your experience with your machines.

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Never used either, but both are large throw machines, meaning they are unsuitable for small pads; they're really meant for quick correction of large (flattish) panels.

So if this will be your only machine I would look at something that can accept spot pads, eg DAS 6 Pro,


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

What's the smallest size backing plate the Das6 pro plus can take?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

5" as far as I know


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree with SG, the Das 6 pro would be better for you as it can take both 3" and 5" backing plates. The pro plus is 5" or 6" only.


----------



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Never used either, but both are large throw machines, meaning they are unsuitable for small pads; they're really meant for quick correction of large (flattish) panels.
> 
> So if this will be your only machine I would look at something that can accept spot pads, eg DAS 6 Pro,


Sounds good mate, thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I agree with SG, the Das 6 pro would be better for you as it can take both 3" and 5" backing plates. The pro plus is 5" or 6" only.


awesome top man!

I'm looking forward to getting my first machine.. I've put it off for far too long!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Or if budget allows get one of the Rupes LHR75e copies for the 3" pad option as well as one of the long throw machines. Clean Your Car do the Vertool version which still has a 12" throw for £119.95. It's a more expensive option but much more efficient way of getting around a car as you don't need to keep swapping backing plates having the two machines.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

cleslie said:


> ...has a 12" throw


:doublesho:buffer:

:lol::thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

cleslie said:


> Or if budget allows get one of the Rupes LHR75e copies for the 3" pad option as well as one of the long throw machines. Clean Your Car do the Vertool version which still has a 12" throw for £119.95. It's a more expensive option but much more efficient way of getting around a car.


I am looking too but can only find the Vertool at £159 there, which is out of stock. Only the more expensive packages are available.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Cleslie is on about this machine and made a mistake in posting its throw in inches instead of millimetres.lol

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...-12e-mini-dual-action-polisher/prod_1565.html


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> ... posting its throw in inches instead of *centimetres* :lol


Don't you bloody start!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha I noticed it after I posted :wall:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

As far as the original question is concerned, as a newby, high speed of correction that long throw DAs provide is the opposite of what you need to learn your technique.

Taking your time and appreciating the results on one or two cars a year means a budget DA like the DAS 6, DAS 6 Pro or even the Argos DA are more than adequate to make you 'shiny car proud' and you'll look back at it at least twice every time you park it


----------



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

Forsh said:


> As far as the original question is concerned, as a newby, high speed of correction that long throw DAs provide is the opposite of what you need to learn your technique.
> 
> Taking your time and appreciating the results on one or two cars a year means a budget DA like the DAS 6, DAS 6 Pro or even the Argos DA are more than adequate to make you 'shiny car proud' and you'll look back at it at least twice every time you park it


Lots of great comments here... thanks everyone.
And yeah you're definitely right with regards to technique.
I think the one I'm most likely going to get is the DAS6 Pro Plus with the chemical guys range from clean your car.

I've been polishing by hand for some time now, and I'm ready for a DA now!

Cant wait! Thanks again everyone.

Have a good week!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

After all that's been said above, are you sure you want the DAS6 Pro *Plus* ?

That's the long throw one.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

forsh said:


> after all that's been said above, are you sure you want the das6 pro *plus* ?
> 
> That's the long throw one.


^^^^ +1


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

there's a almost new DAS-6 pro on ebay at the moment, not the plus version mind if that's what you wanted


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Forsh said:


> After all that's been said above, are you sure you want the DAS6 Pro *Plus* ?
> 
> That's the long throw one.


That's the one with the 15km throw, right?


----------



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

Apologies... I still had in my head the one I wanted originally!

The DAS6 Pro is the likely DA tbh...
I checked out the Vertool Cleslie mention also, read some reviews and there were comments about it over heating...

So that put me off a bit.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

guys! I got it! Das6 Pro with the Megs kit! Just need some nice weather now! Not guaranteed up here in Manchester, but I cant wait to use it! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ual-action-machine-polisher-menzerna-kit.html
support Imran and a fast delivery service.:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

jawadmohammed93 said:


> I checked out the Vertool Cleslie mention also, read some reviews and there were comments about it over heating...
> So that put me off a bit.


I read about the overheating too so ended up getting the Rupes LHR75e to go with my LHR15es MK2.


----------



## jawadmohammed93 (Apr 19, 2017)

cleslie said:


> I read about the overheating too so ended up getting the Rupes LHR75e to go with my LHR15es MK2.


I did have a look at the Rupes, its a bit expensive for me atm... 
I was buying my first machine so I didnt really want to break the bank. Let us know how you get on with Rupes, post some pictures be great to see what its all about!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

Appologies for the hijack. 

I've been using a Das6 Pro for a year now. I bought it second hand to start with and now I fancy upgrading. I'm currently looking at the DAS6 Pro Plus (£160), Vertool DAS-21E (£140) and the dewalt DWP849X rotary (£165). I can't justify spending the money on a flex or rupes, so I'm looking for the best of the rest / best bang for my buck.

Any thoughts?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you considered a forced rotation DA, such as this http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ced-rotation-dual-acton-machine-polisher.html

Good review here


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Harry_VW said:


> ... now I fancy upgrading.


My question would be - Why?

What is the Das 6 Pro not doing for you?

How many cars per week are you doing with it?


----------



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

Forsh said:


> My question would be - Why?
> 
> What is the Das 6 Pro not doing for you?
> 
> How many cars per week are you doing with it?


It's going faulty, it is currently in bits on my dining table while I try to fix why it cuts out intermittently. It needs new bearings and new brushes and generally a good service.

After a year of using a second hand piece of equipment, my question would be - why not upgrade?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

In that case crack on!


----------

